# I am angry...



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Great... GREAT! You know.. I guess you could put me in the "shelters are great, but not where I live area"

I've ranted about this before... and now I am spitting mad.

http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/294710

This guy, beat this woman and broke every bone in her face. Knocked her out, or all he knew killed her, then raped her! She is 61 and was visiting her a family member. I think we have all heard about it in the news

He was staying at this damn shelter I hate... Ever since they started taking in people there has been a large influx of homeless people in the area. I don't live downtown so I don't expect this crap. (No offense down town peoples :/ )

This area has working families with kids and a good number of schools in the area.

The news paper interviewed a fellow shelter member and he said that they arn't allowed to drink at the shelter so they just walk a couple of blocks away to the beer store and then go across the street to drink in the cemetery. He left out that they usually go peddle at the corner store before hand.. >.>

The worst thing is even if they do bump up security at the cemetery they will use the ravine at the same intersection. I am afraid to walk around in my area now because of this crap and forget about Kat going anywhere by herself. :/

The only thing I can try to take to heart is the fact that this guys 'pal' told the police and knew what he did was beyond wrong. I know homeless need help and support. Those arn't the ones I am bashing, I don't like the ones who -choose- to be homeless and to live off the people who work so fucking hard for their families.

I feel so bad for that woman and how she must feel.. This man left her for dead, she had to crawl for help on her hands and knees with a beaten and broken body. I literally hope someone gets this guy, they better not let him out for parole or anything like they already did..

Ohhh.. oh yea, I forgot to mention that. He's abducted and 'sexually assaulted' people before. I don't want them to lock this guy up and throw away the key, I want him mashed up and made into dog food.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

We are fish community, I rather convert him into fish food, Feeding Frenzy at big al's?  I would be PISSED if they built a shelter near where I live, not gonna happen though, the community will burn it down.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I heard on 680 news yesterday that he had some bruises on his face and blood on his jumpsuit when he went to court lol. The cops wouldn't comment on that.

I'm pretty sure he was thrown into a cell full of guys who '_love_' guys like him...


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Ohhh.. oh yea, I forgot to mention that. He's abducted and 'sexually assaulted' people before. I don't want them to lock this guy up and throw away the key, I want him mashed up and made into dog food.


Even dogs will not eat this kind of crap


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't like wishing harm on people.. but hearing that gucci made me smile just a bit.

My dad said the guy even took all of her clothes away.. good lord that poor woman.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> I don't like wishing harm on people.. but hearing that gucci made me smile just a bit.
> 
> My dad said the guy even took all of her clothes away.. good lord that poor woman.


Days like today I wished it was Texas here and we had the death penalty. It shows great restraint on some friends of mine not to take the keys to the gun safe.

I hope the laws and justice come down hard on this person for what they did if proven that it is him. I am not sure how the prison tv system works as I've never been there before but I think they should broadcast this guy on the prison tv for five mins every hour. Even the squirrelmaster would be in on the beating.( anyone get that reference there?)

Then come shower time the convicted individual will very likely drop the soap for a long time. I hope the kitchen staff serve bad burritos to all the staff on shower duty so they'll be busy else where for some time while the convicted makes a loooot of new friends repeatly.

If that women did die(not wishing she did) the I hope that convicted gets a month long "shower clensing" as mentioned above the be hand tied poked off a plank into a pihrana tank in the middle of the skydome and broadcasted on the jumbotron.

Du Hast


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I disagree I find nothing is ever solved by violence. I never could understand two wrongs making a right.

I think if we can learn anything from this is that we as a society need to look after those poor homeless people better (most are mentally ill or substance abusers). 

I am not sure how that can be accomplished. That man is definitely mentally ill and needs help. If we could help these people and protect society at the same time it would be a better and safer world.

I hope that this lady and her family are not completely damaged by this horrific act.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

He already got arrested! 

:O

can't beat him up!!!! booooo!!!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Don't worry he'll get what's coming to em in prison, what goes around comes around.


----------



## andya (Jun 22, 2010)

*not enough people get angry!*



Ciddian said:


> Great... GREAT! You know.. I guess you could put me in the "shelters are great, but not where I live area"
> 
> I've ranted about this before... and now I am spitting mad.
> 
> ...


You are so right. we have had 50 years of an evolving cultural mentality that no one is responsible for their actions if we can view them as poor, improvished or mentally or emotionally disabled. Even pet owners know that bad behavior can be controled simply by not accepting it. we will see change but it will take a lot more of these incidents until the prevelant attitude in society becomes not acceptable of this lack of responsibility.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I wrote one of the reporters in the sun because of an article he had written and he also mentioned the crack house just at magnolia up danforth. He said lots of individuals seen at that shelter can be found there. The people on that street are living in a nightmare. I feel horrible for them.

I asked the reporter if he could do a piece on the shelter itself and get their feelings and pov on the issue.


----------



## andya (Jun 22, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> I wrote one of the reporters in the sun because of an article he had written and he also mentioned the crack house just at magnolia up danforth. He said lots of individuals seen at that shelter can be found there. The people on that street are living in a nightmare. I feel horrible for them.
> 
> I asked the reporter if he could do a piece on the shelter itself and get their feelings and pov on the issue.


I am acquainted with a social worker who was working at a shelter/halfway house until one of her clients began stalking her. Suddenly a career change took place after years of implacable resolve to help "these people". I could have never convinced her that her good intentions were ineffective, she had to learn the hard way. Tell your local politician you will not vote for them unless they advocate a real clean-up of the streets. It can be done Giulliani did it in New York.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

How did Giulliani do that? 

Wow.. That must have been a cold wake up call. My fiance says I am too dramatic.. :/


----------



## andya (Jun 22, 2010)

Simply by lowering the tolerance level of what was acceptable on the Manhattan streets and empowering the police to do fruitful work. Lots of articles available about the transformation. Too bad he isn't mayor anymore. We all have a false sense of security until we personally experience the bad elements of our society.
What would your fiancé's attitude be if that had been his mother?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am sure he's just trying to calm me, he isn't negative really in anyway.  I just mentioned to the reporter that I was terrified, and I am. My mum only lives a block or two away and I hate walking it at night. 

I have been stalked before coming from wal-mart when it used to be at the location in front of Rona. 2 times by one guy on two separate nights. One guy asked if I could spare an hour of my time.. lol. Geeze... To do what? have coffee and chat? and I was dressed in wal mart drab! lol

Both guys wern't homeless so I am not pegging everything on the homeless of course, but I really have earned my reasons to be wary. I would very much like to trust everyone with everything... but I really can't

I've had friends in my past who have used crack and alcohol. I really don't want my family to have to experience it like I have. 

I agree with you guys.. I never give change anymore but I wish I could donate to an organization that makes a difference. Total sober living or something.. :/ 

Eh sorry to be so ranty ravey..


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Unfortunately or Fortunately depending on how you look at it. The homeless guy that did this will probably be treated better in prison then he was on the street. He will get 3 square meals a day a warm clean place to sleep and the medical help he needs. This tragic event had to happen to get the attention of society to do something about him and his issues.

Some people that would like to have him beaten or tortured I would like to ask why? How does this help?


----------

